# Problem mit modprobe



## Ripper11 (8. März 2007)

Hallo,
ich bin ein absoluter Neuling in Linux. Ich möchte den Wlan USB Stick (Netgear wg111v2) unter Knoppix installieren. Ich installiere den ndiswrapper treiber mit ndiswrapper -i net111v2.inf. Wenn ich dann in der Konsole ndiswrapper -l eingib, kommt das der Treiber installiert ist und wenn ich den Stick dann noch reinstecke das die Hardware präsent ist. Wenn ich dann modprobe ndiswrapper eingib kommt folgende Fehlermeldung:
fatal: error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.17/misc/ndiswrapper.ko): invalid argument
Unter Suse 10.2 habe ich den Stick so installiert bekommen.
Kann mir jemand sagen was ich falsch mache oder was ich anders machen muss?
Danke schonmal

Gruß Fabi


----------



## Ripper11 (9. März 2007)

Kann mir denn niemand helfen


----------



## ishino (9. März 2007)

Ripper11 hat gesagt.:


> Kann mir denn niemand helfen



Das Kernel-Modul ist vermutlich nicht mit den gleichen Kernel-Quellen und/oder Compiler und/oder Konfiguration des Kernels erstellt worden, wie der aktuell laufende Kernel. Wenn Du kannst, einfach nochmal in der aktuellen Umgebung neu installieren (compilieren) und dann sollte es gehen.


----------



## Ripper11 (10. März 2007)

hallo,
ich hab mir jetzt einfach Knoppix 5.1.1 runtergeladen.Jetzt gehts.
Danke

Gruß Fabi


----------

